# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  طعن بالنقض فى جنحة قتل  واصابه خطاءخطاء

## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

*مقدمة من السيد الأستاذ* */ 
المحامى بالنقض وكيل عن وصحة أسمة / بتوكيل خاص مودع في الحكم الصادر من محكمة جنح مستأنف شرق طنطا في القضية رقم 22266 لسنة 2010 جنح مستأنف شرق طنطا بجلسة 2010/11/27 والمقيدة برقم 6023 سنة 2008 جنح مركز المحله الكبرى*
*:  والذي قضى بقبول الاستئناف شكلا وببطلان الحكم المستأنف والقضاء مجدا بتغريم المتهم مائتي جنية عن التهمة الأولى والثانية والخامسة للارتباط وتغريمة خمسون جنيها لكل من التهمتان الثالثة والرابعة والمصاريف*
*الوقائع* *1**) أسندت النيابة العامة نيابة مركز المحلة الكبرى إلى الطاعن في الجنحة رقم 6023 لسنة 2008 جنح مركز* *المحلة الكبرى لأنة في يوم 26/2/2008 (1) تسبب خطا في موت سمر محمد عبد العال وكان ذلك ناشاعن إهماله ورعونته بان قاد سياره بحاله ينجم عنها الخطر فصدم بالمجني عليهم فاحدث اصابتهم الموصوفه بالقرير الطبى التى اودت بحياتهم وقد نكل وقت الحادث عن مساعدتهم
**(2) تسبب خطأ في إصابة1- عبد الرحمن عبد الباقي الحماقى 2-تامر محمد إبراهيم عبد العزيز* 
*وكان ذلك ناشئا عن إهماله ورعانته بان قاد سيارة بحالة ينجم عنها الخطر فاصطدم بالمجني عليهم فأحدث إصاباتهم الواردة الموصوفه بالتقرير الطبى وقد نكل وقت الحادث عن مساعدتهم*
*3 _ تسبب في نفوق الدابة باهماله والمملوكه للمجني عليه محمود الشنوانى أبو زيد 4-استعمل الطريق بحالة تعرض أرواح وأموال الغير للخطر*
* وطالبت النيابة العامة عقابة بالمواد 238 /3.2,1 244/ 3,2,1 عقوبات 378 فقرة 6 والمواد 4,3,1 ؛  725 و72 مكرر/10؛ 13 مكرر , 77 من القانون 66 لسنة 1973 المعدل بالقانونين رقمي 210 لسنة 1980, 155 لسنة1999 والمادتين 2 /,117 من لائحته التنفيذية*
*2**) وبجلسة 10/1/2009 حكمت المحكمة غيابيا /  بحبس المتهم شهر مع الشغل وكفالة مائتى جنية لإيقاف* 

*التنفيذ وإحالة الدعوى المدنية للمحكمة المدنية المختصة*
*3**) قام المتهم بالمعارضة في هذا الحكم وتحدد لنظر المعارضة جلسة 11/10/2010 وبتلك الجلسة حكمت المحكمة حضوريا بتوكيل بقبول المعارضة شكلا وفى الموضوع بتعديل الحكم المعارض فية بالاكتفاء بحبس المتهم أسبوع مع الشغل وكفالة 50 جنية لإيقاف التنفيذ والتا ييد فيما عدا ذلك*
*4) قام المتهم باستئناف هذا الحكم وقيد الاستئناف برقم 22266 لسنة 2010 جنح مستأنف شرق طنطا وتحدد لنظرة جلسة 27/11/2010 وبتلك الجلسة حكمت المحكمة بقبول الاستئناف شكلا وببطلان الحكم المستأنف والقضاء مجددا بتغريم المتهم مائتي جنية عن التهمة الأولى والثانية والخامسة للارتباط وتغريمه خمسون جنيها لكل من التهمتان الثالثة والرابعة والمصاريف*
*ولما كان هذا الحكم قد صدر مجحفا بحقوق الطاعن فأنة يطعن علية بالنقض للأسباب الآتية*
*أسباب الطعن* *أولا :- الإخلال بحق الدفاع*
*حيث أن الثابت من أوراق الدعوى ومحاضر الجلسات والحكم المطعون فية أن وكيل المتهم دفع*
*_ بانتفاء ركن الخطأ في جانب المتهم وان الخطأ هو خطا المجني عليهم*
*_ استغراق خطا المجنى عليهم بالكلية خطا المتهم*
*_ انقطاع رابطة السببية بين الخطا والنتيجة التى تحققت*
*_انتفاء مسئولية المتهم*
*وقدم مذكرة شارحة لهذة الدفوع*
*الا ان المحكمة قد طرحت ذلك جانبا ولم تحقق ولم ترد على دفاع المتهم ود فوعه في حيثيات الحكم وأصدرت حكمها المطعون علية بالادانة مما يودى الى الاخلال بحق الدفاع رغم أن الخطأ كل الخطأ كان في جانب المجني عليهما حيث كانا يقودان عربة كارو لا تحمل اى أنوار او إشارات عاكسة للضوء بالخلف في طريق فردى مظلم خالي من الإضاءة الصناعية حسبما هو ثابت بالمعاينةو أوراق الدعوى مخالفين لقوانين ولوائح المرور وهو ما تعذر معة على المتهم روية العربة الكارو وهو ما أدى إلى وقوع الحادث اذ لم يكن فى مكنة المتهم تلافى وقوع الحادث فى ظل هذه الظروف*
*_ وفى ذلك قضت محكمة النقض بأنة*
*_ من المقرر ان تمسك المتهم بان سبب الحادث هو وجود سيارة نقل كانت تقف على يمين الطريق مطفأة الأنوار الخلفية ولم يرها الا فجأة فانحرف ووقع الحادث _ دفاع جوهري _ يترتب على صحته انتفاء المسئولية عدم التعرض لة قصور*
*( نقض رقم 651 لسنة 44 ق جلسة 24/6/1974*
*_ كما انة من المقرر قانونا ان قيادة العربة الكارو ليلا دون استعمال عاكس انوارها المقررة مخالفه طبقا لقانون المرور.*
*ثانيا : القصور في التسبيب والفساد فى الاستدلال وتأويل الثابت بالأوراق على غير مؤداه اذ ان الحكم المطعون علية لم يبين الواقعة واكتفى** فى بيان الدليل بسرد ونقل ما هو ثابت بالوصف والقيد ولم يرد بمضمونة ما يكشف عن استدلالة بة على ثبوت التهمة بعناصرها القانونية كافة الامر الذى يتعذر معة على محكمة النقض مراقبة تطبيق صحيح القانون على* 

*الواقعة كما صار اثباتها بالحكم*
*وهو الأمر الذي يكون معة الحكم المطعون علية مشوبا بالقصور مما يعيبة وينقصة*
*ذلك ان : الاصل ان محكمة الموضوع لا تتقيد بالوصف والقيد التى تصبغة النيابة العامة للفعل المنسوب الى المتهم وان واجبها ان تفحص الواقعة المطروحة عليها بجميع جزيئاتها واوصافها وان تطبق عليها القانون تطبيقا صحيحا لانها وهى تفصل فى الدعوى لا تتقيد بالواقعة فى نطاقها الضيق المرسوم فى الوصف والقيد بل ان محكمة الموضوع مكلفة بالنظر فى الواقعة الجنائية التى رفعت بها الدعوى وتردها الى حقيقتها التى ارتاتها فى الاوراق ومن خلال التحقيقات التى تجريها المحكمة بالجلسة*
*( نقض 11/5/1981 س 32 ص 479 )* *كما استقرت أحكام محكمة النقض على :*
*انة يجب قانونا لصحة الحكم فى جريمة القتل الخطأ ان يبين فية وقائع الحادث وكيفية حصوله وركن الخطا المنسوب الى المتهم وما كان علية موقف كل من المجنى علية والمتهم حين وقوع الحادث وكانت رابطة السببية كركن من اركان هذة الجريمة تتطلب اسناد النيجة الى خطا الجانى ومساءلتة عنها طالما كانت تتفق والسير العادى للامور كما ان من المقرر ان خطا المجنى علية يقطع رابطة السببية فى استغراق خطا الجانى وكان كافيا بذاتة لاحداث النيجة*
*( نقض الطعن 6369 لسنة 511 ق جلسة 2/4/1987* *كما قضت محكمة النقض ان :*
*عدم اضاءة النور الخلفى للسيارة ليلا حال وقوفها بالطريق العام تحقق ركن الخطا اذ كان الثابت من مطالعة المفردات بان الطاعن قرر بمحضر الشرطة فور وقوع الحادث ان سببة يرجع الى وجود سيارة نقل كانت تقف على يمين الطريق مطفاة الانوار الخلفية لم يرها اثناء سيرة الا على بعد امتار قليلة فاضطر الى الانحراف يسارا قليلا ليتفادى الاصطدام بها فصدمتة سيارة نقل كانت قادمة من الاتجاة المضاد كما يبين ان محامى الطاعن تمسك بهذا الدفاع فى مذكرتة المقدمة الى المحكمة الاستئنافية والتى اذنت بتقديمها فى فترة حجز الدعوى للحكم فان الحكم المطعون فية اذ لم يعرض لهذا الدفاع لقول كلمتة فية مع انة دفاع جوهرى قد يترتب على ثبوت صحتة انتفاء مسئولية الطالعن الجنائية يكون قاصرا قصور يعيبة ويستوجب نقضة*
*( الطعن رقم 651 لسنمة 44 ق جلسة 24/6/1974 )* *نضيف الى الوجة السابق ما استقرت علية احكام محكمة النقض فى هذة الصدد من انه :اذا كان الحكم وان عرض لإصابات المجنى علية من واقع الكشف الطبى الا انة حين دان الطاعن بجريمة القتل الخطا لم يدلل على قيام رابطة السببية بين تلك الاصابات وبين وفاة المجنى علية استناد الى دليل فنى فان ذلك مما يصمة بالقصور بما يوجب نقضه والاحالة*
*( طعن رقم 1152 لسنة 42 ق _ جلسة 13/12/1972 س 23 ص 1480 )* *كما استقرت احكام محكمة النقفض فى هذا الصدد على ان :*
*من واجبات محكمة الموضوع ان تستخلص من مجموعة الادلة والعناصر المطروحة على بساط البحث الصورة الصحيحة للواقعة حسبما يودى الى اقتناعها ما دام استخلاصها سائغا ومستندا الى ادلة مقبولة فى العقل والمنطق ولها اصل فى الاوراق*

*( نقض جنائى 8/4/1973 _ طعن 157 س 24 ص 493)* *كما تقول محكمة النقض ايضا انة :*
*يجب ان تبنى الاحكام الجنائية على الجزم واليقين وان يؤسس هذا الجزم على الأدلة التي تعرضها المحكمة والتى يجب ان تبين مؤداها فى الحكم بيانا كافيا فلا يكفى مجرد الدليل بل يتعين بيان مؤداة بطريقة وافية يبين منها تاييدة للواقعة كما اقتنعت بة المحكمة*
*( نقض جنائى طعن رقم 2073 لسنة 31ق جلسة 15/10/1962* *وحيث كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فية قد خالف هذا النظر اذ لم يبين اسبابة بطريقة وافية واضحة وخالية من الابهام والغموض بما يودى الى ثبوت وجة الاستدلال دون الرجوع الى التحقيقات كما شابه القصور فى التسبيب  للعقوبه بيانا تتحقق به اركان الجريمه وظروفها ومؤدا الادله التى استخلص منها الحكم ثبوت واقعها الامر الذى يكون معه الحكم المطعون عليه  قد خالف نص الماده 310 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائيه واخطاء فى تطبيق القانون بما يعيبه ويستوجب نقضه*
*ثالثا: الخطا فى تطبيق القانون*
*يدفع الطاعن ببطلان الحكم المطعون علية وذلك للخطأ فى تطبيق القانون بعدم مراعاة ما نصت علية المادة 411 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائيه من وجوب ان يضع احد اعضاء  الدائرة المنوط بها الحكم فى الاستئناف تقرير موقع علية منة وان يشتمل هذا التقرير على ملخص وقائع الدعوى وظروفها وادلة الثبوت والنفى وجميع المسائل الفرعية والاجراءات التى تمت , ذلك ان اجراءات المحاكمة امام المحكمة الاستئنافية _ قد خلت من التقرير المبين شروطة بالمادة 411 من قانون الاجراءات الجنائية وهذا من شانة ان يعيب اجراءات الحكم ويبطلة مما يتعين نقضة والاحالة*
*(نقض 17/1/1984 _ الطعن رقم 2705 لسنة 53 ق)* *رابعا : أن محاضر الجلسات غير موقعة ولم يستجوب الطاعن عملا بنص المادة 276،271 من قانون الاجراءت الجنائية وبذلك تكون باطلة*
*لذلك* *يلتمس الطاعن:*
*اولا : قبول الطعن بالنقض شكلا للتقرير بة فى الميعاد القانون*
*ثانيا : وفى الموضوع بنقض الحكم المطعون فية واعادة محاكمة المتهم ( الطاعن ) من جديد أمام دائره اخرى*
*وكيل الطاعن* *http://kenanaonline.com/basune1*
*المحامى ب\لنقض*

----------

